# film pulling



## Rolleistef (May 25, 2006)

hello,
after posting a film pushing topic, I now post a film pulling one.
Indeed I processed the second half of my TMax400 I asked help for last time, but instead of pushing it up to 800 (that gives good results by the way) I pulled it at 200.
I followed the instructions given on another forum, which was to reduce time by 25-30% per stop. It seemed logical, for pushing requires a time increased by 25-30% per stop.
Unfortunetely, it didn't work well at all. Instead of 20 minutes, which was the time for 400iso, the film was processed in 15 minutes at 200iso, which is 
20minutes - 25% .
I got completely underexposed negs, and the film is much too transparent.

Is there a better time calculation you'd know?


----------



## Philip Weir (May 25, 2006)

Hi Rolleistef. I must admit over many many years of push processing time to time, I've seldom pull processed. Obviously the need to pull process is when you know you have overexposed the film. [i.e you may have shot a contrasty or very high range subject and you want to hod the detail in the shadows and not blow out the highlights] Ansell Adams using his zone method of exposing and developing film would have done this, I assume. I can only suggest you test a roll or sheet. I will think some more on the matter and if time permits will post again. Philip. p.s. Do you use a Rollei??
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Rolleistef (May 26, 2006)

thanks a lot Phillip,
so pulling a film is not the thing to do, i'll remember the lesson.
I do use a 1959 Rolleiflex T. Its Tessar is absolutely fantastic.
I once numerized a photo in very high resolution (well, as high as my numerzier-printer combo allows me to), it was a portrait.
On the eye of the model, there was a small white reflexion.
With a 100% crop, i could see myself, the camera, the windows, trees and a building outside!!!


----------

